# A Soup Book?



## Ydj32 (Aug 16, 2016)

The foods I struggle most with cooking are the foods I don't eat. I'm not really a soup eater. I would like to do more freshly made soups at work but am not finding many recipes that are conducive in my texts from school.

Can anyone recommend any cookbook(s) specific to soups? A professional oriented book rather than a home cookbook would be preferred.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Aug 16, 2016)

James Peterson's Splendid Soups was often good for some inspiration. Not geared toward the pro, but easily translated.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 16, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/081183056X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## KCMande (Aug 17, 2016)

I also recommend "splendid soups". I'm not a fan of soup in general, hate making them, don't eat them unless it's chicken soup and I'm sick, don't like the fact that we have to serve them in the restaurant. I can tolerate cold soup (understand I sound like a crazy person) bought my sous chef a copy and told him he was responsible for soups from now on. Hasn't let me down since. I haven't had to make a soup in over a year and people rave about them. Best $20 I've ever spent


----------



## Ydj32 (Aug 18, 2016)

awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## paulraphael (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes, another vote for Splendid Soups. Peterson is really good. I almost never buy a book for recipes, but this one has so many great soups, I've dog-eared pages and I keep making the same ones over and over. 

(His Sauces book is even better, and more geared for pro use. It's a little long in the tooth ... doesn't account for any of the new techniques from the last 20 years or so. But it's a rock solid foundation).


----------

